# Sears screamer 1



## keepitrollin (Sep 12, 2010)

Just got this one, tell me what you think about it...or make an offer! :o


for more bikes that we have for sale, click http://keepitrollin.webs.com/newonsale.htm


----------



## drane1 (Jun 5, 2012)

interested! how much?


----------



## decoflyer (Jul 30, 2012)

*Still for Sale ?*

Is it still for sale ?


----------



## krate-mayhem (Aug 11, 2012)

great looking bike


----------



## frank arroyo (Jan 21, 2018)

keepitrollin said:


> Just got this one, tell me what you think about it...or make an offer! :eek:
> 
> 
> for more bikes that we have for sale, click http://keepitrollin.webs.com/newonsale.htm



Before I make an offer I was curious if the Sears Screamer 1 was still available? Thanks Frank


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 21, 2018)

frank arroyo said:


> Before I make an offer I was curious if the Sears Screamer 1 was still available? Thanks Frank



This post is 6 years old, I doubt it but you never know.


----------

